# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Սեր, զգացմունքներ, ռոմանտիկա >  Գեղեցկության Մրցույթ՛ Ակումբ-Գարուն 2007

## Vishapakah

Մեկնարկում է Ակումբի-Գարուն 2007 Գեղեցկության մրցույթը.
Կարող եք միարժամանակ ընտրել մի քանի մասնակիցների, որպեսզի ձեր ընկերուհուց բացի՛ նաեւ ընտրեք ձեզ դուր եկած գեղեցկուհուն. :Smile:  
Քվյարկությունը անցնելու է գախտնի եւ հրապարակման ենթակա չէ.
Մրցույթին մասնակցելու են՛ արդեն Ակումբի Գեղեցկուհիներ դարձաց 10 մասնակիցներ.
Իրոք շատ դժվար էր ընտրություն կայացնելը, գեղեցիկ են բոլորը բայց մասնակցության կարող են մասնակցել միայն 10 աղջիկներ, քվյարկության սահմանափակ լինելու պատճարով. Քվյարկությունը տեւելու է մեկ ամիս.
Դժվար կացության մեջ եմ ձեզ դնում. Դժվար է Վարդերի մեջից՛ լավագույնին ընտրելը, նամանավանդ երբ բոլորն էլ չքնաղ են՛ առավոտյան աստղի պես. :Love:  

Ամռանը կազպակերպելու եմ՛ տղաների Մրցույթ. Ընտրլու եք Ակումբի Առյուծին եւ քվյարկությանը մասնակցելու են միայն աղջիկները. :Smile:  

Խնդրվում է բոլորի օգտին միաժամանակ չքվյարկել. Բոլորին տալով մեկ միավոր, դուք՛ քվյարկությունում ոչինչ չեք փոխի եւ ձեր մասնակցությունը կդարնա անիմաստ.

----------


## Vishapakah

Մոռացա հիշացնել որ մրցույթի մասնակիցների քվյարկությունը ցանկալի չէ.

----------


## Բարեկամ

:Think:  ինձ թվում է մրցույթն արդար չի, քանի որ հավասար հիմունքներով չի անցկացվում: Ինձ թվում է հասկացաք, թե ինչ նկատի ունեմ…

----------


## Ուրվական

Շատ լավ մրցույթ ես կազմակերպել Vishapakah ջան, ապրես: Մենակ կխնդրեի մրցույթի բոլոր մասնակիցների նկարները նայելու համար կոնկրետ լինք-եր դնես, թե չէ բոլորին չէ, որ դեմքով գիտեմ:

----------


## Philosopher

*Գարնանը ընտրել, թե որ աղջիկն է գեղեցիկ, նույնն է, թե Ապոկալիպսիսի ժամանակ ընտրել, թե որ մարդիկ են մեղավոր։* Դատավճիռ՝ *բոլորը...*

----------


## Mesrop

Voted!  :Smile:

----------


## Բարեկամ

Ժողովուրդ ջան, հավես ա իհարկե գեղեկության մրցույթ-բան, հատկապես տղեքի հաճույքը այսպես ասած  ժյուրիի դերում հասկանալի ա, բայց ինձ թվում ա էս գեղեկության մրցույթը ամենասխալ բանն ա որ կարելի ա կազմակերպել ֆորումում, հատկապես այս ֆորումում, ուր մարդիկ գրավիչ են ավելի շատ ուրիշ բաներով, քան արտաքինով:

Հիմա բացատրեմ, թե ինչ նկատի ունեմ ասելով արդար հիմունքներով չի.
դե գիտենք որ  գեղեկության մրցույթների կանոններով մասնակիցները պետք ա ունենան որոշակի թվերով չափանիշներ ` ոտքերի երկարությունը, մեջքի նեղությունը և այլն, ու չափանիշներ դնելը պատահական չի, դա հավաքում ա այսպես ասած իրար մրցակից գեղեցկուհիների, բայց դուք, կներեք, մոդելի արտաքինով մարդուն դրել եք սովորական /թեև համակրելի/ արտաքինով մարդու կողքին, ու ասում եք` գեղեկության մրցույթ:

Ես մոդերատորներին առաջարկում եմ դնել հարցը ներքին քննարկման: Պարզապես չեմ ուզում որ արժանավոր մարդիկ անարդար տեղը իրանց վատ զգան:

Կներեք եթե շատ ուղիղ ստացվեց:

----------


## Philosopher

> Ժողովուրդ ջան, հավես ա իհարկե գեղեկության մրցույթ-բան, հատկապես տղեքի հաճույքը այսպես ասած  ժյուրիի դերում հասկանալի ա, բայց ինձ թվում ա էս գեղեկության մրցույթը ամենասխալ բանն ա որ կարելի ա կազմակերպել ֆորումում, հատկապես այս ֆորումում, ուր մարդիկ գրավիչ են ավելի շատ ուրիշ բաներով, քան արտաքինով:
> 
> Հիմա բացատրեմ, թե ինչ նկատի ունեմ ասելով արդար հիմունքներով չի.
> դե գիտենք որ  գեղեկության մրցույթների կանոններով մասնակիցները պետք ա ունենան որոշակի թվերով չափանիշներ ` ոտքերի երկարությունը, մեջքի նեղությունը և այլն, ու չափանիշներ դնելը պատահական չի, դա հավաքում ա այսպես ասած իրար մրցակից գեղեցկուհիների, բայց դուք, կներեք, մոդելի արտաքինով մարդուն դրել եք սովորական /թեև համակրելի/ արտաքինով մարդու կողքին, ու ասում եք` գեղեկության մրցույթ:
> 
> Ես մոդերատորներին առաջարկում եմ դնել հարցը ներքին քննարկման: Պարզապես չեմ ուզում որ արժանավոր մարդիկ անարդար տեղը իրանց վատ զգան:
> 
> Կներեք եթե շատ ուղիղ ստացվեց:


Շատ լավ ստացվեց։ Իսկապես, ի՞նչն եք ընտրում ու ինչու՞ եք ընտրում։ Գեղեցկությունն, իհարկե, օբյեկտիվ չափանիշներ ունի, բայց վիրտուալ իրականությունը հենց այդ օբյեկտիվ չափանիշները մարդկային, սուբյեկտիվ չափանիշներով փոխարինելու ու կյանքը ավելի թեթև ու լավատես դարձնելու համար է։ Այլապես, ուղղակի կարելի է նստել մոտակա այգու մոտակա նստարանին ու որոշել, թե դիմացովդ անցնող որ աղջիկն է ավելի գեղեցիկ, իսկ իմաստը, իմաստը կլինի այն, որ դու կհասկանաս, որ դա անիմաստ գործունեություն է, որովհետև դրա արդյունքում դու ոչ որևէ բան կհասկանաս, ոչ որևէ իրական արժեք կտեսնես։ Երևի այսքանը։ 
Հ.Գ. Ի դեպ, երկնային մանանա է բազմակի ընտրության իրավունքը :LOL:  , ես օգտվում եմ իմ ակումբային իրավունքից ու ընտրում եմ բոլորին՝ նախորդ գրառմանս մեջ արած դիտողության համատեքստում։

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Շատ լավ ստացվեց։ Իսկապես, ի՞նչն եք ընտրում ու ինչու՞ եք ընտրում։ Գեղեցկությունն, իհարկե, օբյեկտիվ չափանիշներ ունի, բայց վիրտուալ իրականությունը հենց այդ օբյեկտիվ չափանիշները մարդկային, սուբյեկտիվ չափանիշներով փոխարինելու ու կյանքը ավելի թեթև ու լավատես դարձնելու համար է։ Այլապես, ուղղակի կարելի է նստել մոտակա այգու մոտակա նստարանին ու որոշել, թե դիմացովդ անցնող որ աղջիկն է ավելի գեղեցիկ, իսկ իմաստը, իմաստը կլինի այն, որ դու կհասկանաս, որ դա անիմաստ գործունեություն է, որովհետև դրա արդյունքում դու ոչ որևէ բան կհասկանաս, ոչ որևէ իրական արժեք կտեսնես։ Երևի այսքանը։ 
> Հ.Գ. Ի դեպ, երկնային մանանա է բազմակի ընտրության իրավունքը , ես օգտվում եմ իմ ակումբային իրավունքից ու ընտրում եմ բոլորին՝ նախորդ գրառմանս մեջ արած դիտողության համատեքստում։


Ձեր հետ լիովին համաձայն եմ, սակայն սկզբից այս հարցը քննարկման է դրվել չէ՞: Ես օրինակ քվեարկել եմ «ոչ», բայց «այո» քվեարկողները ավելի շատ էին և սա դեմոկրատիա է այնպես, որ բողոքելու և դժգոհելու իմաստը չեմ հասկանում:
Նորից եմ կրկնում սա դեմոկրատիա է, «վայելեք» նրա պտուղները:

Հ.Գ. Ձեր ասելով՝ ի նկատի եմ ունեցել Բարեկամին և Հայկին: :LOL:

----------


## Արշակ

Սխալ եմ համարում նման մրցույթի անցկացումը։ 
Սկզբում որ տեսա նման թեմա է բացվել, էնքան աբսուրդ էր, որ մտածեցի տենց էլ կմնա ու չի իրականանա, բայց փաստորեն…

Առաջարկում եմ փակել թեման ու քվեարկությունը։

----------


## Բարեկամ

Կներեք որ ակտիվ քվեարկողների ոգևորության վրա ջուր եմ լցնում, բայց իսկապես ի՞նչն եք ընտրում. Անուլի ախորժալիությունը թե կակտուսիկի համակրելի մռութիկը /բերածս օրինակները  զուտ շարքի այբբենական սկիզբ ու վերջով էր/ , թարգը տվեք, էրեխեք, քանի ուշ չի թեման առաջարկում եմ փակել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կներեք որ ակտիվ քվեարկողների ոգևորության վրա ջուր եմ լցնում, բայց իսկապես ի՞նչն եք ընտրում. Անուլի ախորժալիությունը թե կակտուսիկի համակրելի մռութիկը /ընտրությունս զուտ շարքի այբբենական սկիզբ ու վերջով էր/ , թարգը տվեք, էրեխեք, քանի ուշ չի թեման առաջարկում եմ փակել:


Otar-ին եմ ընտրել «ծանոթի կարգով», թե չէ իսկապես ծիծաղս գալիս է  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Նորմարդ

Էս թեման պիտի փակվեր դեռ քվեարկության ժամանակ, որը չարվեց, իսկ հիմա սխալ եմ համարում թեման փակելը, բայց չփակելն էլ կարող է ավելի մեծ սխալ լինի :Smile:

----------


## Արշակ

Ի դեպ, ինչպես պարզվեց, մասնակիցները ընտրվել են առանց նրանց կամքը հարցնելու, որը խիստ սխալ է։ Այնպես որ, թեման ու հարցումը փակվում է։

Ավելացվել է 19 րոպե անց
*Մոդերատորական։ Հարցումը փակել եմ, հարցման արդյունքները զրոյացրել, քանի որ մրցույթի մասնակիցները ընտրվել էին հարցումը բացողի անձնական հայեցողությամբ, ընդ որում առանց մասնակիցներից թույլատրություն ստանալու։*

Իմ անձնական կարծիքով, անկախ վերը նշված պատճառից, ընդհանրապես նման մրցույթը լրիվ աբսուրդ է։ Հատկապես ֆորումում և հատկապես ինտերնետային ֆորումում։

----------

